#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Living with a Bar Girl and her children

## MarknMin

I live with my Thai Girlfriend in Udon Thani that I met in a bar in Ao Nang for 2 months now. 

We live together with her 2 children in her house, and have just planted rice in her 7 rai of  fields. (I have seen and had the paperwork explained to me at the Department of Land.)

She told me she had just started working the bar 3 weeks before we met, which has proved to be true on checking flights and other documents. Prior to this she had a hair salon in her home which I have just converted into a bedroom as she did not get enough trade.

I have met her family (which include a couple of Aussie husbands of sisters) and she has introduced me to the neighbours in the village as her new husband (although we not married yet. (She says it is not a done thing to live together in her home in the eyes of her neighbours, so we are 'married')

Everyone I have spoken to say she is a great girl and well respected in the community, even the local Immigration Office workers stop what they are doing to say hello, both men and ladies and to help us out with any enquiry we have. 

Now the big question.....

She went into the Bar due to debts which I have authenticated with her bank and they are real.

 I just worry, after reading the horror stories about Thai Bar Girls  am I going to end up the fool on the hill.

Any thought would be welcomed

----------


## Pragmatic

> I just worry, after reading the horror stories about Thai Bar Girls am I going to end up the fool on the hill.


Go for it. What have you got to lose?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AntRobertson

> Any thought would be welcomed


My initial thought is that this is a troll.

My next thought is that if it isn't then the relationship is doomed. Not because she is/was a bar girl but because you clearly don't trust her so what's the point. That lack of trust is cancerous.

----------


## Nicethaiza

I just come to read here and see what is going...she went to work in bar cuz she want better life..I mean find farang husband to help fpr money ..if you have enough dont worry she not leave you sure..lol

----------


## Pragmatic

> if you have enough dont worry she not leave you sure..lol


 Don't believe that. Seen it happen many a time.

----------


## bobo746

Take the punt mate. :Smile:

----------


## hick

> (I have seen and had the paperwork explained to me at the Department of Land.)


So, were they kind enough to explain that (marriage or not) none of it will ever be yours?

----------


## baldrick

> due to debts


what caused them - and will they occur again

----------


## Pragmatic

> We live together with her 2 children in her house, and have just planted rice in her 7 rai of fields.


Strange that, cuz rice is planted around May time and harvested mainly around November.




> The Rice Cycle in Thailand
> The rice-planting season in Thailand usually starts in May. Around this time, showers signal the approaching end of the dry season, and farmers once more prepare for rice planting as one annual cycle ends and another begins.

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by MarknMin
> 
> due to debts
> 
> 
> what caused them - and will they occur again


Oh you betcha.

But this time maer and por will rack up a decent amount too.

Why the fok not, some farang fokwit will be repaying them.  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

^^The locals planted the fields in front of our house at the end of July. It's all irrigated so timing may depend on water allocation.

----------


## MarknMin

Yes rice was planted 24th May before we moved into the house.   


> Originally Posted by MarknMin
> 
> We live together with her 2 children in her house, and have just planted rice in her 7 rai of fields.
> 
> 
> Strange that, cuz rice is planted around May time and harvested mainly around November.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Cold Pizza

OP, MarknMin,

If you're telling the truth, go for it. See what happens.

But don't part too much with your money.

----------


## terry57

I love these threads,

It reinforces my believe that many Farang are stupid arsed retards and deserve to be exploited mercilessly.   :Smile: 

No wonder the Thais piss their pants laughin at many of these Farang. 

No offence mate,

Just putting it out there eh.  :spam2: 

Troll of course but good for a laugh innit.

----------


## Luigi

^ Bought any new Honda Waves or Aircons lately? Increased the monthly salary to match inflation?  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

May she is good girl..she just want better life ..not wrong with it...

----------


## Fluke

> She told me she had just started working the bar 3 weeks before we met,


   That is a very long time to be working in a bar , most girls have only stared working there that very night

----------


## Hugh Cow

> I love these threads,
> 
> It reinforces my believe that many Farang are stupid arsed retards and deserve to be exploited mercilessly.  
> 
> No wonder the Thais piss their pants laughin at many of these Farang. 
> 
> *No offence mate,*
> 
> Just putting it out there eh. 
> ...


  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  No offence! I'd hate to be on the other end if you were Terry.

In saying that. Most bar girls have only been in the bar "three weeks" and they are all there to help family. But if she rings your Bell go for it,BUT BE WARY!! and don't go broke in the process. Keep a tight rein on your and most definitely her spending. Pretty well every person here on TD has been, or knows someone who has been financially broken by a bar girl.

----------


## Luigi

> May she is good girl..she just want better life


University and work could never provide such a thing.

----------


## terry57

> Bought any new Honda Waves or Aircons lately? Increased the monthly salary to match inflation?




I did buy my Handbag a new 128 GB u3 sdxc Samsung Evo plus Memory card, got that on Special for 1 K. 

It's for her new Samsung Galaxy S2 9.7 inch tablet I bought her.  

Ok Lu-Lu,

I didn't buy the fooker I traded in my Frequent flyer points for it.  :Smile: 

Tight as fuk i am. 

Just shouted her a trip to Singapore for her Birthday as well, but that was mainly to keep me out of the shit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Taking her to Cambodia next month but deducting 50% from her monthly stipend.

I'm no easy roll over dude Lu-Lu.    :bananaman:

----------


## terry57

> No offence! I'd hate to be on the other end if you were Terry.



Yes I agree as well mate,   at times it's so hard to be me .   :Confused: 

My generosity knows no bounds,

I need to just harden the fuk up a tad eh.

My Super aint gunna last forever.  

Could run out by the time I'm 125 years old.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't treat it as a purchase, simply a rental agreement.

----------


## terry57

^

That's spot on Arry. 

I never let anybody own me hence I don't do Marriage and on the other hand I never expect to own a woman. 

They are free to go when ever they want.  Free fookin world innit.

My Handbag aint going anywhere though, she gets looked after extremely well and knows that she gets Noodle soup 24-7 free flow.  :bananaman: 

Brilliant girl my Handbag, like her long time.   :Smile:

----------


## PeeCoffee

Two months...60 days in your life...met her "working in a bar".

You want an answer, OP...let me ask six questions:
How old are you...how old is she ?
Are you retired or employed ?
Where do you live year-round ?
On which visa are you currently staying in Thailand ?
How much do you spend monthly to keep your darling from returning to "work at the bar" ?

----------


## Luigi

Just had lunch with a young Danish lad who announced he's getting married to his 'teerak' after first setting foot here 9 months ago.

To be fair she has a job and didn't get mad when he crashed her car. 



Must be able to suck a bowling ball through a hosepipe.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> simply a rental agreement.


Paid monthly in arrears, if she has "performed" as expected.

----------


## NZdick1983

> .she went to work in bar cuz she want better life..I mean find farang husband to help fpr money ..if you have enough dont worry she not leave you sure..lol


Really? Thai whores go to work in bars to snag a foreign husband? not for the easy money? perhaps you should put them onto thai dating sites...




> May she is good girl..she just want better life ..not wrong with it...


In that case, you wouldn't wince or worry at say, you, your sis, or mum, hooking up with a male prostitute then... cuz hey, he just wants a better life ey... and as long as he says he's sincere and lub welly ture good man jing jing... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Me lub you long time na krup... :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

let me guess.. up to them.. everyone want better life... if love.. they choose who they want.. can't know who is good and bad...

was I close??

----------


## Nicethaiza

For me not just bar girls can be bad...everywhere can have bad and good people...do you think normal girls who have good job must be good person? I think you guys who use webdate you know as well..someone have good job still can say love you only you but what they do behide? same you do say love to other too...

----------


## NZdick1983

Yes, there are good in bad in everyone... but once we get past those simplistic kindy cliches... 

Not saying they are all bad - but the fact remains that there is a high-risk factor involved with marrying a bar-girl or bar-boy...

Would you marry a convicted rapist/murderer... if he was 'cute' and reformed through the local temple into a 'good man'.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sure, marrying or dating a girl who has a 'good job' doesn't guarantee she won't stab you in the back, but it certainly reduces the risk and goes someway to prove she has the resolve and character to work on her feet - rather than off her back... IMO.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Give it up Scamp,

Bar girls are lying conniving dirty nasty whores who would do and say anything to Part a pom from his money.  

Nothin wrong with dat,  that's their job and it's the Poms job to smash one up them for cheap as possible.

Match made in Heaven Eh.  :bananaman:

----------


## NZdick1983

^ There ya go... ask Terry, would you trade-in your lady, for a lady of the night?

even if nicetryza were to select a 'good 'un'....

like fook he would...  ::chitown::

----------


## terry57

> Not saying they are all bad -but the fact remains that there is a high-risk factor involved with marrying a bar-girl or bar-boy...



Fok me Richard, stop fuking around will ya.

You know that the only person who marries a bar girl is the sad and desperate fuker who has just been released from 20 years in a High security prison.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Exactly... 555  :rofl:

----------


## terry57

> There ya go... ask Terry, would you trade-in your lady, for a lady of the night?
> 
>   like fook he would...




Wash ya mouth out Richard,

My Handbag only worked bar for 3 weeks. 

Shes alright eh.  :Smile:

----------


## Passing Through

> Not saying they are all bad - but the fact remains that there is a high-risk factor involved with marrying a bar-girl or bar-boy... 
> Would you marry a convicted rapist/murderer...


Not sure there are too many commonalities between prostitutes and murderers. 

Marrying a hooker probably isn't the best idea, but then marrying a mail order bride with a primary school education and a world bounded by how far she can flick her bogies probably isn't the best idea either, but lots of men seem somehow to manage to find happiness in both situations.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Why on god's green earth, would any decent looking man, choose a bar-girl as a gf over the millions of beautiful and lovely, non-bar girls, is beyond my comprehension...

In tai-lan, men have the power to choose... why choose the bottom of the barrel?




> Not sure there are too many commonalities between prostitutes and murderers.


point being, they are both generally unsuitable for long-term commitment IMO...

----------


## Passing Through

I have no idea but plenty of men do, and some make good marriages out of it.

----------


## Looper

> I just worry, after reading the horror stories about Thai Bar Girls am I going to end up the fool on the hill.


Life is 80% just a giggle so you just gotta follow it where it takes you.

Just keep your instincts sharp and don't invest more than you can walk away from with a smile.




> had a hair salon in her home which I have just converted into a bedroom as she did not get enough trade.


She is no doubt doing better trade with it converted into a bedroom.....


ha ha!

----------


## NZdick1983

^ I'm sure some men do...all power to them.. I wish those lucky few luck.

But most fail miserably... even marriages under the most perfect circumstances are statistically doomed... let alone marriages to prostitutes.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Bar girls or normal girls are still girls...who make your more happy..choose them lol...

----------


## NZdick1983

Simple simon has spoken... 

Don't worry be habby mr ATM. Eiei

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying they are all bad -but the fact remains that there is a high-risk factor involved with marrying a bar-girl or bar-boy...
> 
> 
> 
> Fok me Richard, stop fuking around will ya.
> ...


I knew a couple guys who had long term relationships with former BGs, often meeting them as a punter.

It's almost always a can of worms.

I don't understand these chaps. Perhaps it's a sense of adventure, naughty, or they have problems with women in general.

----------


## terry57

> I have no idea but plenty of men do, and some make good marriages out of it.



Ya got any stats on that mate.  :Smile: 

I think the proper words are this.

A few men marry Thai whores but they're complete and utter fuking losers who deserve them .  :spam2: 

Marrying a scank whore is ridiculous, heaps of good Thai bints around, most can distinguish between a total loser and a decent punter.  

The loser will never get a decent Thai bint so he goes bar and marries Lek.

Easy as that innit.

----------


## Passing Through

^ I've met a few people who (as far as you can tell from the outside) have good marriages but it's hardly something you're going to be able to collect statistics on.




> Marrying a scank whore is ridiculous, heaps of good Thai bints around


That works both ways. What (other than money) would persuade a woman to spend time with you? It's a fucking mystery to me but then other people's motivations are often impossible to understand.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Passing Through
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea but plenty of men do, and some make good marriages out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya got any stats on that mate. 
> ...


   BTW Terry, how much "allowance" do you pay your handbag per week ?

----------


## HuangLao

> Originally Posted by MarknMin
> 
> Any thought would be welcomed
> 
> 
> My initial thought is that this is a troll.
> 
> My next thought is that if it isn't then the relationship is doomed. Not because she is/was a bar girl but because you clearly don't trust her so what's the point. That lack of trust is cancerous.


Yes.
And yes.

----------


## terry57

> What (other than money) would persuade a woman to spend time with you?




That's an extremely good question mate and I've pondered that question all my life.  :Confused: 

Fuked if I know,

If ya work it out PM me will ya.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> BTW Terry, how much "allowance" do you pay your handbag per week ?


Fuk all mate,

She has her own business and money,  she gives me an allowance. 

Bars crankin at the moment.  :bananaman:

----------


## hick

Knew one bloke who had married a Bkk office girl and after two years of torture - "turned her in" for a BG and (last I heard) was living happily ever after.

Said the 1st wife was an absolute dud in bed and was quite horrible overall in "taking care," while his BG wife (who was carefully hand-picked) ticked all the right boxes.

To each his own.

----------


## terry57

^

These guys make me Laugh and its not only in Thailand.

They complain like fuk about the woman being this and that but they are the dumb arse who asked them to be their loved one, get married and live happily ever after.  :Smile: 

The fact being most of the bints are exactly the same as when John married them. 

Silly John just rushed into getting the ring on that finger.  :spam2: 

Made him feel more complete.  :bananaman:

----------


## stroller

> Silly John just rushed into getting the ring on that finger.


Whereas silly Teary rushes to get his finger into that ring, eh. 
 :spam2:

----------


## Passing Through

> To each his own.


Quite.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Good for your mate, sincerely wish him and his bint well... he lucked out on the love lottery..

unfortunately, for every 1 love story that ends well between bar girl and punter, another 99 end in misery...

*From the irrefutable Dickster statistic bank heh...

----------


## hick

> ^ Good for your mate, sincerely wish him and his bint well... he lucked out on the love lottery..


Well, let's not get too carried away.  It's been a couple o' years since I ran into the player.

----------


## HuangLao

> ^ Good for your mate, sincerely wish him and his bint well... he lucked out on the love lottery..
> 
> unfortunately, for every 1 love story that ends well between bar girl and punter, another 99 end in misery...
> 
> *From the irrefutable Dickster statistic bank heh...


Such problems and issues can easily be solved.
Don't become deeply involved with bar girls.
End of...


Cashiers can be suitable, though.
Good girls.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NZdick1983

^ 55 all good... in their favor, I will say, pros tend to speak English moderately well, which is part of the attraction for the punter who can't speak Thai, I suppose.

Zadude, (hypothetically speaking) if your son were to engage in a relationship with a bar-girl, how would you feel as a mother? would you still be so open minded/free and easy... would you encourage or discourage said relationship?  ::chitown::

----------


## hick

_as a mother_


provocative


given your....well, ya know

----------


## terry57

^^^

Why is Jeff posting under this new Nik ?

Mods ban his stupid arse or sumtin.

----------


## NZdick1983

> as a mother   provocative   given your....well, ya know


err nope...

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Zadude, (hypothetically speaking) if your son were to engage in a relationship with a bar-girl, how would you feel as a mother?


Will tell you when I have my own son...who will be his dad? lol...(you?)... :Smile:

----------


## hick



----------


## NZdick1983

> Will tell you when I have my own son...who will be his dad? lol...(you?)...


Perhaps... only if we use artificial insemination...

----------


## Nicethaiza

You mean your sperm not strong enough cant make baby by itself that need to use artificial insemination...hmmmm... :smiley laughing:   :smiley laughing:  


just kidding....

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Alrighty.... will need a paper bag then...



Just kidding....

----------


## Headworx

It's a triple bagger Dicky. One for you, one for her, and one for the dog so there's some semblance of dignity left around Fido after the deed is done  :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

Yup ^ all evidence must be eradicated from existence.... 

a barf-bag wouldn't go astray as well....

----------


## stroller

> sincerely wish him and his bint well... *he lucked out on the love lottery..*


He met her only two months ago, silly dickie.

----------


## Dillinger

Good luck with it, Chico

----------


## NZdick1983

> He met her only two months ago, silly dickie.





> Knew one bloke who had married a Bkk office girl and after  two years of torture - "turned her in" for a BG and (last I heard) was  living happily ever after.


You are mistaken, I was referring to Hick's pal...

----------


## HuangLao

Bint.

Such a lovely and respectable form of address.
Consider the sources.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ You are right...

_bint_ is a tad rough.. should have said bar-girl whore...

----------


## Eliminator

Don't feed the TROLL, HOW YOUNG or NAIVE is the OP? This is just STUPID from the word GO. ALL of this has to be a TROLL POST because he never gave anyone any time to comment and he's MARRIED already. JUST stupid to start off with.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by MarknMin
> 
> Any thought would be welcomed
> 
> 
> My initial thought is that this is a troll.
> 
> My next thought is that if it isn't then the relationship is doomed. Not because she is/was a bar girl but because you clearly don't trust her so what's the point. That lack of trust is cancerous.


...again, AR stamping out any fun on the the forum, to clear the way for his tedious invective.

----------


## AntRobertson

Jaysus, just how bad is your case of butthurt??  :Confused: 

Get over it.

----------


## hick

> Don't feed the TROLL, HOW YOUNG or NAIVE is the OP? This is just STUPID from the word GO. ALL of this has to be a TROLL POST because he never gave anyone any time to comment and he's MARRIED already. JUST stupid to start off with.


Troll?  Probably.  A shitty one at that w/ only one follow-up post.

BUT, he had posted that they are "saying" they're married 'round the village lest they be branded as living in sin.

As you prolly know in Issarn villages: 
sucking cock to build homes = good.  
Living together out of wedlock = bad.

----------


## NZdick1983

> As you prolly know in Issarn villages: sucking cock to build homes = good. Living together out of wedlock = bad.


555 amen to that... priorities innit..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

> Living together out of wedlock = bad.


I don't see that.

----------


## hick

Well it's certainly VERY true in the Issarn villages I've been and/or am acquainted with...

----------


## Pragmatic

^
We move in different circles.

----------


## hick

I wouldn't contend that.

----------


## HuangLao

> Originally Posted by hick
> 
> Living together out of wedlock = bad.
> 
> 
> I don't see that.


Yeah.
Every situation and locale will differ from the next.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Gotta have a laugh at what gets the guys going here...Fookin' near a century thread from the new mod, is it?...

What's his name - Mork 'n' Mindy?...

Had the fookin' gall to post twice, the mofo...

----------


## DrB0b

> May she is good girl..she just want better life ..not wrong with it...


You know, you just summed up perfectly the whole reason why so many Thai women marry farang. Watch now as not one of these dim bastards will notice or, if they do notice, understand that for the plara-eating plebs they spend their time with wanting a better life is a perfectly valid reason for sucking on a geriatric Nazi's rancid cock, particularly if the life expectancy of the stinking bigot is less than another 5 years. #piwanoi #blackgang #pluke

----------


## David48atTD

> Good luck with it, Chico


Interesting thought Dill ... a fun read thus far

----------


## DrB0b

> A few men marry Thai whores but they're complete and utter fuking losers who deserve them . 
> 
> Marrying a scank whore is ridiculous, heaps of good Thai bints around, most can distinguish between a total loser and a decent punter.  
> 
> The loser will never get a decent Thai bint so he goes bar and marries Lek.
> 
> Easy as that innit.



As always Terry is spot on. What the fuck is wrong with you losers?

----------


## stroller

> bint is a tad rough.. should have said bar-girl whore...


'Handbag' is a neutral term for paid appendices.  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

> Bint.
> 
> Such a lovely and respectable form of address.
> Consider the sources.


The sources? Bint is Arabic for daughter or girl. What's wrong with that? Every Arab woman has it as part of her name, for example - Amina bint Wahab. Perfectly normal.

----------


## Switch

Jeff, master of all things Thai.
Epic fail again. :rofl:

----------


## bobo746

> Bar girls are lying conniving dirty nasty whores





> the only person who marries a bar girl is the sad and desperate fuker





> A few men marry Thai whores but they're complete and utter fuking losers





> Marrying a scank whore is ridiculous



I've seen plenty of " normal " marriages come unstuck.
I Reckon 95% of thai women have sold their pussy at one stage or another.
Each to their own if it works good luck to them.
'

----------


## Hugh Cow

All women sell it in one way or another and all men buy it in one way or another.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Need a new thread:

Decent Thai Bints

55555...

----------


## David48atTD



----------


## HuangLao

> All women sell it in one way or another and all men buy it in one way or another.


Perhaps in a round about political manner, less social or familiar tradition -

----------


## Maanaam

> Why on god's green earth, would any decent looking man, choose a bar-girl as a gf over the millions of beautiful and lovely, non-bar girls, is beyond my comprehension...


How about chemistry and je n'ais se quoi? You just feel right together?




> Bar girls or normal girls are still girls...who make your more happy..choose them lol...


 Same thing I said above, in essence.

----------


## HuangLao

Normal girl. 
Whatever that is.

----------


## cyrille

> je n'ais se quoi?


 :smiley laughing: 

Your French is clearly right up there with my Fijian.  :Wink:

----------


## ENT

..... :Smile:

----------


## aging one

TD is the best, the story always continues even though the characters are gone. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NZdick1983

> How about chemistry and je n'ais se quoi? You just feel right together?


The  majority of men that have entered a relationship with a bar-girl - rue  the decision. I am not saying they are bad people, just (in the main)  not marriage material.

Why would she want to be trapped by some 70 year old codger, who is stingy with her living allowance? 

If  she stays, she will have game on the side, if she doesn't stay, you  have a lucky 70 year old wally that dodged a bullet... on to the next  sucker...

_Of course, they are always exceptions to the rule_, but  whores and to a lesser extent, most girls who are online 24/7, see you  as an expendable object.. they don't see your unique charm, or "je ne  sais quoi" lol...
all they see is a ticket to easy sabai land.

Like  I said, Thai girls can be among the best and most loyal partners in the  world... find a decent one away from the bar/internet scene is my  advice.

----------


## HuangLao

> Originally Posted by Maanaam
> 
> How about chemistry and je n'ais se quoi? You just feel right together?
> 
> 
> The  majority of men that have entered a relationship with a bar-girl - rue  the decision. I am not saying they are bad people, just (in the main)  not marriage material.
> 
> Why would she want to be trapped by some 70 year old codger, who is stingy with her living allowance? 
> 
> ...


Well reasoned and fair, Richard.

Yet, you conveniently aborted the _it takes two to tango_ aspect.
Nothing much is said or critiqued of the stereotypical punter that finds excuses and justification for hooking-up long term with the proverbial bar girl.

Problems arise from the Farang, less the girl.

----------


## Nicethaiza

So who bar girls can marry then? ... :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Plara-eating plebs bar whore spend their time with wanting a better life is a perfectly valid reason for sucking on a geriatric Nazi's rancid cock, particularly Strollers.


  :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

> Why would she want to be trapped by some 70 year old codger, who is stingy with her living allowance?


Yer well Stroll has taken on a new job ya know dicky.  :Smile: 

Stroll is working in an old peoples home cleaning dirty arses and when they kick off he sells their wheelchair.   :cmn: 

Gets to keep half the profit.  :spam2:

----------


## hick

> So who bar girls can marry then? ...


each other.  lezzy marriage will be legal velly soonly

----------


## NZdick1983

> So who bar girls can marry then? ...


Somchais... that's why there's been so much resentment towards Farang... cuz they been taking their prime beef innit... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So now they can climb over themselves to marry a bar-girl...

Make it national marry a whore day  :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

> So who bar girls can marry then? ...


Now that is a QUESTION. Could be answered in so many ways. 555


ANYONE naive enough.

Anyone stupid enough.

Anyone that can't find a woman on their own without going to a bar.

An old fat man.

A stupid old fat man,

An UGLY man.

An ugly stupid old fat man. 

Or maybe even a stupid old ugly fat lesbian? 


Why would anyone marry a bar prostitute?


Bar girls have a hard way to find  a decent guy and like most stupid guys, they think with there smaller dicks instead of their brains.

----------


## stroller

> *Stroller*





> Stroll


Oh dear, teary is working himself up to another meltdown crying session.
 ::doglol::

----------


## terry57

^

Love yanking your Chain Nazi boy.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## HuangLao

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> So who bar girls can marry then? ...
> 
> 
> Somchais... that's why there's been so much resentment towards Farang... cuz they been taking their prime beef innit...
> 
> So now they can climb over themselves to marry a bar-girl...
> 
> Make it national marry a whore day


But Somchai isn't financially stable and unable to provide here with the riches that she desires, yes?

Hence, bargirl = better opportunity to chase down dumb naïve Farang.

----------


## terry57

^


Those cashiers are OK but eh Jeff.    :rofl:

----------


## Nicethaiza

At least they still can have better life and can find many BF hah...

I see many bar girls when they find bf from there ..they have 4-5 bf at same time cuz their bf not visit them at the same time too...lucky they have a lot sponsor ..lol

----------


## NZdick1983

^ That... and the fact that sensibly enough - whores are not on the marriage radar for Thai men.. say what you will about Thai men, but they aim a lot higher than 'some' Farang.. (and rightly so)..




> At least they still can have better life and can  find many BF hah...  I see many bar girls when they find bf from there ..they have 4-5 bf at  same time cuz their bf not visit them at the same time too...lucky they  have a lot sponsor ..lol


^ No surprises there - "you are the company you keep".

----------


## CaptainNemo

Until you've sucked a fat old man's cock for money, it doesn't really seem fair to judge.  :Smile: 
...I mean, who amongst you all would do it for free, if at all?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Butters, maybe...But he ain't shy about it...

----------


## DrB0b

> Butters, maybe...But he ain't shy about it...


Hmm, I've always thought you were gay - Kenneth Williams like. You've certainly got a very camp writing style.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Not as camp as mine... :bananaman: 

but mines deliberate innit - just to provoke... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it....(like jizz to a blanket)...

----------


## Nicethaiza

I will go to work bar to prove it if I can find only just fat ugly old man...can anyone advise what bar i can work? lol

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Just ask your friends... I'm sure with your shared mentality - they'll know the right senior citizen LB bars to find a suitable hubby for you. Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Go to DrBoob's bar...He's looking for a gay lover so you'll be safe from that old coot...

Just make sure he takes his meds regularly since it's clear he's confused...

----------


## Nicethaiza

I have a big cock...dont campare to yourself BB I am bigger...

----------


## Pragmatic

> I will go to work bar to prove it if I can find only just fat ugly old man...can anyone advise what bar i can work? lol


Please attach a passport size photo and an enlarged photo of your nong noi. Thank you.

----------


## BaitongBoy

There's a tape measure just below your post, Za...Does it poke out of your panties?...

555...

----------


## Nicethaiza

I just kidding..I dont like to work bar for sure...cuz I study to work at company...if I want to work bar...I dont need to study ...cuz they can accept everyone to bar no need to waste to school if want to work there..and I not kind of people to work night life...I cant stay awake late than 5-6 tum...my la korn finish I go to bed lol... :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

Typical, nicetryza...  

_Yes = No
No = Yes
Maybe = No
I'm sorry = You'll be sorry
Go ahead = you better not
Do what you want = You'll pay for this later
I'm not upset = of course I am_




> I just kidding..I dont like to work bar for sure.


yeah right... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicethaiza

Dont be jealous #NZDick# I still love you always... :Smile:  I will safe myself for you... :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## NZdick1983

> Dont be jealous #NZDick# I still love you always... I will safe myself for you...




 :rofl:

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Typical, nicetryza...  
> 
> _Yes = No
> No = Yes
> Maybe = No
> I'm sorry = You'll be sorry
> Go ahead = you better not
> Do what you want = You'll pay for this later
> I'm not upset = of course I am_
> ...


Who will know me better than you Dickie...kord roo jai ...lol  :cmn:

----------


## AntRobertson

So anyway I note that the OP was online yesterday evening. Probably admiring their handiwork.

I'm calling it: as initially suspected, full-on troll.

----------


## Nicethaiza

2 post then never post again?

----------


## baldrick

> The governor at Mergui welcomed the Mocha and allowed the ship to remain and stock up on provisions. And the pirate crew, knowing they'd be in port at least a week, visited the local brothels. There they discovered that, according to local custom, the Siamese expected that foreigners, instead of paying for a half hour with a prostitute, would select and marry a temporary wife for a longer period of time. The women were usually passionate, obedient, and faithful, according to one appreciative sea captain.


long times have been going on for a long time - 1696  in Mergui

----------


## Mex

> 


Excellent.

----------


## Mex

> going to end up the fool on the hill.


Don't worry...you'll find plenty of company on that hill...just become a remoaner!

----------


## DJ Pat

> I will go to work bar to prove it if I can find only just fat ugly old man...can anyone advise what bar i can work? lol


I heard you were different in many ways

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> Dont be jealous #NZDick# I still love you always... I will safe myself for you...


I just kidding Dickie ... I scared you cuz your have many girls already ... skype how many ...all just thai girls .. you will say love everyone.. want marry them ... love only u want meet u... same word but chat to many girls...where can meet? malaysia or lao ( maprang told me that) bad man...you dont have only maprang in your list am sure....

----------


## Headworx

> I will go to work bar to prove it if I can find only just fat ugly old man...can anyone advise what bar i can work? lol


A dark one. A _very_ dark one.

----------


## hick

> I scared you cuz your have many girls already ... skype how many ...all just thai girls .. you will say love everyone.. want marry them ... love only u want meet u... same word but chat to many girls...where can meet? malaysia or lao ( maprang told me that) bad man...you dont have only maprang in your list am sure....


here we go again...

----------


## cyrille

Actually...

----------


## hick

That's a goodie  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Maprang & Za can work stroller bar, have Chinese package tourist guests.
Love Thai girl too mut.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> 
>  I scared you cuz your have many girls already ... skype how many ...all just thai girls .. you will say love everyone.. want marry them ... love only u want meet u... same word but chat to many girls...where can meet? malaysia or lao ( maprang told me that) bad man...you dont have only maprang in your list am sure....
> 
> 
> here we go again...


Hehe  I just kidding...really Dickie are good guy...he love his wife...I just want to tease him..for fun...

PS maprang had bf aleady from usa...

----------


## Headworx

> PS maprang had bf aleady from usa...


 Does this guy from America know he's MAPRANG'S boyfriend?. In fact, does he even know her?

----------


## Nicethaiza

Take pic together must know...

----------


## BaitongBoy

How about living in the bar with bar girls?...Is that acceptable?...

----------


## Stumpy

> So anyway I note that the OP was online yesterday evening. Probably admiring their handiwork.
> 
> I'm calling it: as initially suspected, full-on troll.


I concur Ant, besides what clown posts utter nonsense like this about a bargirl they met wanting to know if they are going to get duped. Shit man if you do not know by now in life then they need to be culled to avoid any offspring... :Smile:  

"_Hi I just met a bargirl. She is really cute and tells me she lubs me so mutt. That I am the only guy she loves. She says I am hansum and I believe she means it, I am in Love. any risk to any of this being a lie..._."  :smiley laughing:  FFS......

----------


## hick

> Hehe  I just kidding...really Dickie are good guy...he love his wife...I just want to tease him..for fun...

----------


## NZdick1983

WTF Nastythaibah... you been smoking ya-bah again?

I've just uprooted my life to Japan, been so fooking busy setting up my home/business, no time to chat 24/7 (like you). I don't have anyone in my skype - and even if I did, it's no business of yours.

Bit rich and hypocritical coming from the self-confessed cyber chat queen - with over 1,000 men/chat buddies.

Stop posting fictional lies about me FFS - it's not teasing - it's the ramblings of an insane, twisted, manipulative moron.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Im sorry I know you not talk to anyone, I'm just mad you not online talk to me so imagine worst thing. maprang liar I know now she just angry you delete she 2 years ago and want make problem, hope you can forgive me.  :Sorry1:

----------


## NZdick1983

^ hmmm ok.. apology accepted.

It's bad enough people think I'm a closet homo lol  - I just don't want people reading lies about me is all... fair is fair...

----------


## stroller

> It's bad enough people think I'm a closet homo lol


Closet???

Nice try. lol

----------


## CaptainNemo

Have you caught him doing the fudge packer haka?

----------


## bobo746

Lucky Girl

----------


## terry57

^

Those Tatts look cool eh.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Lucky Girl


She sure is. Soon to have a house, car a Thai boyfriend and a little shop for ma & pa, all down to his generosity. Isn't love great?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NZdick1983

I sense a touch of cynicism...  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

Why my post have to deleted again..its just normal post that I asked how to be lucky girl?

----------


## aging one

> Why my post have to deleted again..its just normal post that I asked how to be lucky girl?


I would surmise something about the lowest common denominator.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Why my post have to deleted again..its just normal post that I asked how to be lucky girl?



Look at it this way Za Dude.

You are keeping the Mods in a Job and making them earn their monthly wage of 25 Baht.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Nicethaiza

So I be good girl then hahah...

----------


## terry57

^

Nope, that's not the correct answer Za,


You be good girl then The Mods are out of a Job.  

They then go work Bar.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## NZdick1983

> I would surmise something about the lowest common denominator.


  :rofl:

----------


## Nicethaiza

Awww Aging Vagina still stalk me? OMG!!

----------


## Nicethaiza

> ^
> 
> Nope, that's not the correct answer Za,
> 
> 
> You be good girl then The Mods are out of a Job.  
> 
> They then go work Bar.


555+ What bar is the best?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Maybe Lolita's...Where Chastity works...Heh...

----------


## NZdick1983

^ A very dimly lit one...   ::chitown::

----------


## BaitongBoy

Chas is a dim bulb...

----------


## PeeCoffee

How to be a "lucky girl"...hmmm...possibly one doesn't have to be a girl afterall.

Best bar to work at is at the bar that you or your family own without any debt.

(Some folks just win the lottery. They are lucky. Chok dee krup.)

----------


## MarknMin

Well here we are 7 months later and debts are paid and life is good. Thanks for the positives

----------


## Neverna

Congratulations.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Well here we are 7 months later and debts are paid and life is good. Thanks for the positives


Good for you. Always nice to be proven wrong.

----------


## pseudolus

Useless thread with no pictures of said bargirl

----------


## Maanaam

> Well here we are 7 months later and debts are paid and life is good. Thanks for the positives


Happy for you. But do take in some of the advice about caution and not going broke over a bit of muff.

----------


## Thai3

Terry how much do Australian pilots make? Mrs keeps going on about her cousin in the village who just bagged one. Not married yet but the stupid kunt has bought her 2 houses, a new Merc and gives her 100k a month (she claims) Seen the Merc and pics of his Aston Martin in Australia. No pics of him on fb though which is odd, I hope he's getting his monies worth, this sort of carry on of course does not so the rest of us much good. Mrs claims she's not jealous, right! latest is he is giving her cash to buy land and build yet another house.

----------


## wasabi

> I asked how to be lucky girl?


Find Lucky Man.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Terry how much do Australian pilots make? Mrs keeps going on about her cousin in the village who just bagged one. Not married yet but the stupid kunt has bought her 2 houses, a new Merc and gives her 100k a month (she claims) Seen the Merc and pics of his Aston Martin in Australia. No pics of him on fb though which is odd, I hope he's getting his monies worth, this sort of carry on of course does not so the rest of us much good. Mrs claims she's not jealous, right! latest is he is giving her cash to buy land and build yet another house.


These stories spread like wildfire among the Thai community and become exaggerated similar to Chinese whispers.

Doesn't help a Thai woman's peace of mind always thinking the grass is greener.

Also doesn't help the average bloke with mediocre means trying to relocate their teelak on a budget.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Australian pilot


That' Thai pronounciation, remember. So it's more likely he's an Australian pirate




> 2 houses, a new Merc and gives her 100k a month





> he is giving her cash to buy land and build yet another house.





> his Aston Martin in Australia





> No pics of him on fb though which is odd,



I'd safely say he either doesn't exist, or they just talk online and he's full of sick buffalo shit





> average bloke with mediocre means trying to relocate their teelak on a budget.


That's a more realistic scenario

----------


## Thai3

Yes they always exaggerate, probably gives her 20k, she does have the new Merc though

----------


## TizMe

> Terry how much do Australian pilots make?


That would greatly depend on what sort of pilot he is.
Crop duster, Qantas A380 Captain or somewhere in between.

----------


## pseudolus

Is it one of these birds? 






v




If so, then I have some bad news for you

----------


## Thai3

Whats the bad news are they all blokes?

----------


## pseudolus

Why would that be bad news?

----------


## Chittychangchang

No way are they all blokes!?

What do they all have in common???

I'm sure Lulu would let them bash his back doors in.

An A380 pilot with an Aston would be getting the creme de la creme of hostest talent, not some Nana tatooed skank.

----------


## pseudolus

They are not on Craigslist, so doubtful they would cross his path.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> They are not on Craigslist, so doubtful they would cross his path.



They are British?

No wonder they are bad news....


 :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Well you can tell they are not Kiwis - they don't have black eyes or broken noses.   :deadhorsebig:

----------


## pseudolus

> Terry how much do Australian pilots make? Mrs keeps going on about her cousin in the village who just bagged one. Not married yet but the stupid kunt has bought her 2 houses, a new Merc and gives her 100k a month (she claims) Seen the Merc and pics of his Aston Martin in Australia. No pics of him on fb though which is odd, I hope he's getting his monies worth, this sort of carry on of course does not so the rest of us much good. Mrs claims she's not jealous, right! latest is he is giving her cash to buy land and build yet another house.


Due to the strong AUD, they do indeed get paid a lot. Jumping back to 15 yrs ago, when you'd get 2.5 - 3 aussie to the GBP, a pilot would be on $400-500k a year. they are still on that, but now that salary is worth double. Half a million USD a year basically at the top end; ample to send a load of cash to a Thai bird.

However, rule of thumb, Thai bird speaking about money to another thai bird, what ever she says, half or quarter it and you get closer to the real figure.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ British then....

Don't fuck with jake the Muss.

BTW, the actor that played Jake, is a little short arse and about 10 stone ringing wet.......

----------


## pseudolus

and a shifter. 

No, not British.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> and a shifter. 
> 
> No, not British.



You will have to do much better than that, my son....

Very weak, gay, shifter effort.

Pick up your game and post something that will actually get a rise..

Pathetic.

----------


## pseudolus

It got a result. 

never denied that all kiwi males are wife beaters though.  ::chitown::

----------


## Little Chuchok

> It got a result. 
> 
> never denied that all kiwi males are wife beaters though.



That's like saying that all English are wankers...

Nice try though.

Can you please do something better, because right now you are not up to scratch.

----------


## pseudolus

I don't need to. I'm not English anyway....  ::chitown::

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ You sound English...

----------


## Maanaam

> That' Thai pronounciation, remember. So it's more likely he's an Australian pirate


Haha. Good point.



> An A380 pilot with an Aston would be getting the creme de la creme of hostest talent, not some Nana tatooed skank.


Valid point. Maybe he's really ugly though. Or has a very bad player reputation that's got around and he's been shut out of the scene.
Orrrrrrr.....he has a wife back in Oz and just wants a regular mistress.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ You sound English...



Blind heh? Got one of those computers that read out what it written on a forum? 

Magic.

----------


## OhOh

> Well here we are 7 months later and debts are paid and life is good. Thanks for the positives


No problems. I presume your wife has stopped gambling and getting into debt?

----------


## OhOh

As you've not replied she is obviuosly still gambling, but now winning. 

Some may suggest digital tokens, I suggest gold bars, as a purchase, with those "winnings".

----------


## DJ Pat

Her brothers motorbike has to be bought first, then the nephews, etc

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Must be able to suck a bowling ball through a hosepipe.


Fook, that must hurt...

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Blind heh? Got one of those computers that read out what it written on a forum? 
> 
> Magic.



You must be a South African then. I mean your Avatar is a south African, so you must be one.

next!

----------


## fishlocker

> Blind heh? Got one of those computers that read out what it written on a forum? 
> 
> Magic.


No, definitely not English.

South African, mabey. But really who the hell cares. I'm going back to smoking my babes toenails. It'll keep my sanity. 

Fish worth smoking?

----------


## MarknMin

Update   17 months    Everything is going well.   My lady has proven to be honest and hard working she looks after me and the 2 children plus she keeps the home spotless and works her land every day. She makes noodles with her sisters and also works in her friends Hair Salon. Today she is taking me out to a 60s music pub for lunch and to meet some other Farangs, yes and SHE is paying for the food and drinks  :Smile:

----------


## TuskegeeBen

*Read* it. *Know* it.* Trust* it,... and *believe* only...*It*... ::chitown::

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> NZdick1983 had plenty to say on this thread August last year.


 Do you remember the title heading of that ^ thread?

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Update 17 months Everything is going well. My lady has proven to be honest and hard working she looks after me and the 2 children plus she keeps the home spotless and works her land every day. She makes noodles with her sisters and also works in her friends Hair Salon. Today she is taking me out to a 60s music pub for lunch and to meet some other Farangs, yes and SHE is paying for the food and drinks


Good for you, sir. There are always phenomenal exceptions to every typical scenario. Hopefully,...your scenario...is one of those unique exceptions. Good luck.

----------


## Looper

> Update 17 months Everything is going well. My lady has proven to be honest and hard working she looks after me and the 2 children plus she keeps the home spotless and works her land every day.


Good stuff MnM. Plenty of decent honest BGs around.




> NZdick1983 had plenty to say on this thread August last year.


Where is dickie these days? Tell him to get his extremely gay arse back on the DOORS pronto!

How is life in nippon-land dickie?

----------


## Maanaam

> Update   17 months    Everything is going well.   My lady has proven to be honest and hard working she looks after me and the 2 children plus she keeps the home spotless and works her land every day. She makes noodles with her sisters and also works in her friends Hair Salon. Today she is taking me out to a 60s music pub for lunch and to meet some other Farangs, yes and SHE is paying for the food and drinks


Happy for you both. Cherish her.

----------


## OhOh

> My lady has proven to be honest and hard working she looks after me and the 2 children plus she keeps the home spotless and works her land every day. She makes noodles with her sisters and also works in her friends Hair Salon.


Are you sure she's Thai?




> Today she is taking me out to a 60s music pub for lunch and to meet some other Farangs,


Known them for years eh?

----------


## NamPikToot

Quote Originally Posted by Club Soda View Post
NZdick1983 had plenty to say on this thread August last year.





> Do you remember the title heading of that ^ thread?


Tusk, read more slowly. :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

If post 204 is an example of his reading material then it's not surprising that he's struggling.

----------


## YourDaddy

> I just come to read here and see what is going...she went to work in bar cuz she want better life..I mean find farang husband to help fpr money ..if you have enough dont worry she not leave you sure..lol


Is this why you can't leave Dickie?

----------


## Hugh Cow

Seeing as its been opened again, how is everything going now MarknMin. Still living in rural Bliss?

----------

